# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ. Застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*

*Дорогие коллеги! Красивые тосты – это замечательно! А что, если гости не столь активны и их нужно расшевелить и подвести к тосту? Или гости гиперактивны и хотят говорить много тостов? С помощью Генератора ваши гости не только скажут красивый тост, но и в игровой форме поборются за право его произнести! Причем они скажут такой тост, музыкальную подводку к которому сделаете именно вы!

Генератор рассчитан на 30 тостов, которых хватит даже на несколько новогодних мероприятий. Тосты подобраны на любой вкус и аудиторию. Номер можно проводить одним блоком, но лучше проводить его на протяжении всего мероприятия. Тосты будут говориться регулярно, но вы будете держать этот процесс под контролем.
Номер прост в исполнении и не требует подготовки и реквизита.

Прослушать демо:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ve9/371SUNFxX

В качестве бонуса предлагается новогодняя наливайка, выпивайка и отбивка.*

*В комплект входят: "Новогодний генератор тостов", описание номера и бонус.

Стоимость комплекта 500 руб.
*
*Другие новогодние номера от "Ники плюс": 
"Всяка музяка или Думай, как диджей":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148

"Дефиле Дедов Морозов":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776

"Новогодний генератор тостов": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320 

"Новогодний Симорон": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247 

"Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек 2.0":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567 

"Пожелания Деда Мороза":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776

Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

&Strekoza& (18.12.2016), Aniani (23.12.2016), tatiana-osinka (19.12.2016), yabloko-tv (24.11.2016), Галина-Z (24.11.2016), Ганина Галина (25.11.2016), дюймовка (24.11.2016), Илона Чечулина (29.12.2016), Ладушка Холи (27.12.2016), Лара Петрова (24.11.2016), Лорик (08.12.2020), Марина Дудник (10.12.2016), Олюня73 (24.11.2016), Парина (09.12.2016), Татусяня (25.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (23.11.2016), ТАТЬЯНА55 (25.11.2016)

----------


## Галина-Z

Как счастливая обладательница этого блока, скажу, что он отличный. Очень ценю такие моменты, которые ставят гостей в центр внимания ненавязчиво, причем не оставляя их наедине со своей не всегда богатой фантазией, а давая опору. И еще привлекает возможность проявить интеллектуальные способности – в той мере, в какой это уместно, без перегибов.  И все это – среди моря музыки. Автору – крепкую пятерку!

----------

tatiana-osinka (19.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (25.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (24.11.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Коля! Спасибо огромное за новый новогодний интерактив!  
Как говорится, застолок много не бывает!  
Для ведущего твоя программа - это находка! Вовлечь всех гостей в поздравительную церемонию - это весело, задорно и по-современному! На мой взгляд, это та изюминка, которая сможет украсить любой новогодний корпоратив!
Коля, я представляю, сколько проделано работы! Сколько надо было собрать музыкального материала! В общем, еще раз спасибо! 
А за бонус - новогоднюю наливайку, выпивайку и отбивку! - отдельная благодарность!

----------

tatiana-osinka (19.12.2016), Галина-Z (24.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (25.11.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Ура! Ура! Ура!!!!
Новый шедевр!!!! Да еще как вовремя!!!
И правда... иногда гости прям совсем не знают, что сказать... иногда повторяться не хотят!!! Но сказать хочется!!!
И тут.... БАЦ!!!! и ГЕНЕРАТОР тостов!!! 
Спасибо, Коля!!! Угодииииииллллл......

----------

Галина-Z (25.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (25.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (24.11.2016)

----------


## Татусяня

Так, тему закрываем!!! Не брать, не покупать,,, Я ХОЧУ ОДНА ВЛАДЕТЬ ЭТОЙ ПРЕЛЕСТЬЮ!!!! Реально на этом можно выстроить весь банкет!!! И больше ничего не надо!!! ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!! То что ДОКТОР прописал!!! Любая даже СИДЯЧАЯ компания будет вовлечена в процесс!!! Коля!!! !! Ты гений!!!!

----------

Галина-Z (25.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (25.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Мне то же ,повезло!! Работа,которую проделал Николай она титаническая! Просто половину песен вааще не разу не слышала и это только +
Потому как приходится думать,предлагать,а это уже тесное общение с гостями,живое общение-контакт,интрига.
Запасусь скромными сувенирами-символами года и каждому тостующему буду торжественно вручать!
Можно провести единым блоком взяв то.что ближе и роднее,а можно и построить весь вечер. 
Блок универсален для всех последующих Новогодних праздников...на много много лет пригодится.
Николай мои АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ и новых,творческих свершений!! Ждем,предвкушаем  и заранее радуемся!!

----------

tatiana-osinka (19.12.2016), Галина-Z (25.11.2016), Николай Бугаков (25.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Как счастливая обладательница этого блока, скажу, что он отличный. Очень ценю такие моменты, которые ставят гостей в центр внимания ненавязчиво, причем не оставляя их наедине со своей не всегда богатой фантазией, а давая опору. И еще привлекает возможность проявить интеллектуальные способности – в той мере, в какой это уместно, без перегибов. И все это – среди моря музыки. Автору – крепкую пятерку!


Галочка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Приятно это слышать от мастера, который делится своими замечательными наработками с форумчанами! Продолжай нас радовать своим творчеством! У тебя огромный потенциал! :Victory:

----------

Галина-Z (25.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! Спасибо огромное за новый новогодний интерактив! 
> Как говорится, застолок много не бывает! 
> Для ведущего твоя программа - это находка! Вовлечь всех гостей в поздравительную церемонию - это весело, задорно и по-современному! На мой взгляд, это та изюминка, которая сможет украсить любой новогодний корпоратив!
> Коля, я представляю, сколько проделано работы! Сколько надо было собрать музыкального материала! В общем, еще раз спасибо! 
> А за бонус - новогоднюю наливайку, выпивайку и отбивку! - отдельная благодарность!


Таня, спасибо за высокую оценку моего труда! Особенно радует эта оценка от мастера! Работы действительно было проделано немало. Вы с Ларисой тоже проделываете много нужной и полезной работы. Желаю вам почаще радовать нас своими замечательными новинками! :Ok:

----------

Лара Петрова (02.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ура! Ура! Ура!!!!
> Новый шедевр!!!! Да еще как вовремя!!!
> И правда... иногда гости прям совсем не знают, что сказать... иногда повторяться не хотят!!! Но сказать хочется!!!
> И тут.... БАЦ!!!! и ГЕНЕРАТОР тостов!!! 
> Спасибо, Коля!!! Угодииииииллллл......


Зоечка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Шедевр, говоришь? Хотелось бы в это верить... :Blush2:  Рад, что угодил! Желаю отличных новогодников! :Hyron 02:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Так, тему закрываем!!! Не брать, не покупать,,, Я ХОЧУ ОДНА ВЛАДЕТЬ ЭТОЙ ПРЕЛЕСТЬЮ!!!!


Наташенька, нельзя быть такой жадиной! Пусть и другие пользуются :Grin: 



> Реально на этом можно выстроить весь банкет!!! И больше ничего не надо!!! ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!! То что ДОКТОР прописал!!! Любая даже СИДЯЧАЯ компания будет вовлечена в процесс!!! Коля!!! !! Ты гений!!!!


Спасибо за такие эпитеты! Ты вгоняешь меня в краску... :Blush2:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мне то же ,повезло!! Работа,которую проделал Николай она титаническая! Просто половину песен вааще не разу не слышала и это только +
> Потому как приходится думать,предлагать,а это уже тесное общение с гостями,живое общение-контакт,интрига.


Танечка, большое спасибо за отзыв! Такая и была задумка, чтобы большинство музыкальных подводок были малоизвестными. Это как раз и позволит сделать интерактив :Yahoo: 



> Можно провести единым блоком взяв то.что ближе и роднее,а можно и построить весь вечер. 
> Блок универсален для всех последующих Новогодних праздников...на много много лет пригодится.
> Николай мои АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ и новых,творческих свершений!! Ждем,предвкушаем и заранее радуемся!!


Можно провести и одним блоком, но если провести на протяжении всего праздника, будет эффективнее :Aga: 
Спасибо за пожелания! Будем двигаться вперед! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Как хорошо, что есть Коля! Его работы всегда радуют своим качеством! Генератор тостов прост и удобен для любого праздника, вариант описания будет понятен и доступен всем и новичкам и  более опытным ведущим. Те нарезки, которые подобрал Коля, хорошего качества,  большое разнообразие тостов, позволяет их использовать совершенно автономно. Многие тосты слышу впервые, но они точно актуальны всегда! Коля! Еще раз большое спасибо! и за бонус тоже  :Ok: 




> большинство музыкальных подводок были малоизвестными.


 Не дочитала ответы Коли и повторилась))) Подтверждаю - много хороших нарезок малоизвестных песенных пожеланий и хорошего качества!!! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (01.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (01.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! А я на днях уже провел Генератор в кругу друзей. Все прошло очень живо и весело! :Yahoo:  Такого количества тостов мы еще не говорили! :Derisive:  Так что, проверено - работает! :Yes4:

----------

Марина Дудник (10.12.2016), Мэри Эл (02.12.2016)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Николай  :Ok:  ОЧЕНЬ удачное решение для новогодних корпоративных праздников. Как с общей компанией, так и залов где "сборная солянка". Кстати, таких мероприятий с каждым годом все больше. Идет тенденция к тому, что рестораны продают пакеты с уже включенной в них стоимостью программы. В результате в зале - 10-12 компаний, по 7-15 человек. Как следствие - слово предоставлять некому, нет единого стержня праздника! Но праздник без тостов - с небольшим послевкусием пустоты. Уже представляю, как с генератором тостов можно будет организовать соревнование компаний-столиков! Кто круче! Кто угадает быстрее, кто скажет более красочный тост... в общем для любого сценария - хорошее сквозное действие, на которое можно нанизывать как бусины любые блоки и конкурсы, в независимости от концепции вашей новогодней программы! БРАВО!

----------

tatiana-osinka (19.12.2016), Марина Дудник (10.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (04.12.2016)

----------


## Dimona

Спасибо за очередную классную штучку. По моему таких конкурсов очень не много, его можно и в начале для разогрева использовать и под финал, иной раз наступает физиологическая усталость у самых активных в зале, ведь ночь все-ж-таки , и этот номер как палочка выручалочка пойдет. И уставшим не даст заснуть и скромных оживит. СУПЕР, мне еще универсальный нужен генератор, так что я первая на очереди.

----------

Марина Дудник (10.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (04.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай  ОЧЕНЬ удачное решение для новогодних корпоративных праздников.


Алексей, спасибо за отзыв! Приятно его услышать от мастера! :Yahoo: 



> Как с общей компанией, так и залов где "сборная солянка". Кстати, таких мероприятий с каждым годом все больше. Идет тенденция к тому, что рестораны продают пакеты с уже включенной в них стоимостью программы. В результате в зале - 10-12 компаний, по 7-15 человек. Как следствие - слово предоставлять некому, нет единого стержня праздника!Но праздник без тостов - с небольшим послевкусием пустоты.


Все чаще и чаще большинство из нас с этим сталкивается. Особенно в новогоднюю ночь :Yes4: 



> Уже представляю, как с генератором тостов можно будет организовать соревнование компаний-столиков! Кто круче! Кто угадает быстрее, кто скажет более красочный тост... в общем для любого сценария - хорошее сквозное действие, на которое можно нанизывать как бусины любые блоки и конкурсы, в независимости от концепции вашей новогодней программы! БРАВО!


Генератор, как раз, и реализован в качестве сквозного действия для связки программы. С его помощью можно активизировать и объединить любые компании, даже сидящие за отдельными столиками :Vishenka 19:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2016)

----------


## РУШАНОВНА

Очень интересный блок - ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ! Полезен очень в плане подбора тостов. Тут и про мечту, удачу, любовь, здоровье, желанья, поцелуи.....всё раскрывать не буду! В этом и изюминка - берите и наслаждайтесь качественной музыкой. Использовать можно и на Новый год и на другие праздники. Спасибо авторам!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (04.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо за очередную классную штучку. По моему таких конкурсов очень не много, его можно и в начале для разогрева использовать и под финал, иной раз наступает физиологическая усталость у самых активных в зале, ведь ночь все-ж-таки , и этот номер как палочка выручалочка пойдет. И уставшим не даст заснуть и скромных оживит.


Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Генератор подойдет не только в новогоднюю ночь, но и на всех новогодних корпоративах. А оживить и дать себя проявить скромным гостям - это одна из главных задач на любом празднике :Yes4: 



> СУПЕР, мне еще универсальный нужен генератор, так что я первая на очереди.


Интересное предложение. Я подумаю :Derisive:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Очень интересный блок - ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ! Полезен очень в плане подбора тостов. Тут и про мечту, удачу, любовь, здоровье, желанья, поцелуи.....всё раскрывать не буду! В этом и изюминка - берите и наслаждайтесь качественной музыкой. Использовать можно и на Новый год и на другие праздники. Спасибо авторам!!!


Жанна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Исходя из вышесказанного, желаю вам, чтобы сбылись мечты, а также удачи, любви, здоровья, исполнения желаний и горячих поцелуев в Новом году! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Парина

Коля, говорю тебе большое спасибо за программу, очень рада, что нашла твою тему. Ты огромный труженник и креативщик! Собрать такое количество музыки, сделать нарезки и "запикать" в нужном месте... ну,  так всё вкусно упаковал! Мастер своего дела! Твоя программа - настоящая находка для ведущих не только со стажем, а и новичков в этом деле! Кто и не хотел бы из гостей говорить тост-обязательно его ВЫНУЖДЕН будет сказать! Спасибо тебе!!!

----------

tatiana-osinka (19.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (10.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мне очень приятно получить положительную оценку от профессионала, автора  сценариев и озвучек! :Ok:  Желаю удачных новогодних праздников! :Rulezzz 06:

----------

Парина (10.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Николай, разреши  выразить огромную благодарность за: 
1 креативный подход к работе ведущего и звукооператора
2 талантливый выбор музыкального материала
3 неординарное мышление на банальные темы
4 щедрость
5  прекрасные идеи и их талантливое воплощение 
6 не избитость тем
7  доброту в твоих работах
8  за твою личную доброту и обаяние
9  интеллигентность твоих работ
10 и т далее и тому подобное!
 Николай, я обожаю твои работы и с огромным удовольствием использую их в своей работе! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (10.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (10.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Мариночка! Большое спасибо за такую высокую оценку моего труда и личностных качеств! :Thank You2:  Желаю, чтобы у лучшей ведущей Магнитогорска в Новом году было много забойных праздников! :Vishenka 32:

----------

Парина (13.12.2016)

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Хочу от всей души поблагодарить Колю за очередную хорошую штучку , которая не требует ни подготовки ни репетиции ни реквизита . Все просто, легко  и доступно всем ... а главное она хороша когда публика не умеет или не хочет говорить .. очень хороший  номер .. всем рекомендую ...СПАСИБО ,Коля  !

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Люда, благодарю за отзыв! Действительно, Генератор не требует ни подготовки, ни репетиции, ни реквизита :Yes4: 
Выходи, работай, генерируй тосты и держи публику в тонусе! :Yahoo:  Желаю отличных новогодних праздников! :Santa2:

----------


## ЕленаЗолотаюшка

Николай, добрый день! Я на форуме новичок, привлекло Ваше предложение НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ. ЗАСТОЛЬНЫЙ ИНТЕРАКТИВ. Оплатила. Моя карта ****8360. Буду очень ждать Вашу классную вещь. salamatova70@inbox.ru

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Ссылку выслал :Yes4:  Встречайте и обратите внимание на новогоднюю акцию! :Smile3:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Благодарю   от всей души! Действительно, универсальный  материал. Хочешь- командами, хочешь- столиками, хочешь-застолочка, хочешь-бери нужные нарезки и по  ситуации  используй!    Спасибо, Николай!   А   Серова Наташка-  ЖАДИНА! :Girl Blum2:    Спасибо, что делишься  такими наработками!

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.12.2016)

----------


## Tajussa

Здравствуй, Дедушка Николай Морозович. Пишет тебе девочка Таня. Хочу сказать, что ты жадина. Я когда еще подарочков у тебя просила и побольше?? А ты один генератор выгенерировал и все.  А под моей елочкой, (она все еще на антресолях) подарочков от тебя мааааааааааааало.(((( Воооопчем так, Дедуля, будешь жадничать, спокойно спать ночами, ничего не генерировать - пойду искать другого Деда... Ну вот, пошантажировала... Хи... Эт так, чтобы не расслаблялся... А теперь о главном... Вчера работали праздник, посвященный Международному дню инвалидов. Они к нам ходят примерно в одном составе уже лет 10, по 5-9 праздников за год.  И есть у нас традиция - от каждого стола поздравления всем присутствующим.  Обычно они готовятся, знают,что приставать буду.. А тут, как на зло, все "говоруны" на фестиваль уехали.. И как ты думаешь, что меня выручило в этот раз??? Конечно твой "Генератор". Вытащила я из него все не новогоднее, и айда с народом развлекаться. Не, за наступающий тоже был тостик, но один. А новогодние праздники еще ждут своих нагенерированных поздравлений и тостов.  Так что "вестчица" получилась действительно универсальная.))))  Хочу ищщщщо... Много! Елочка ж лежит, под ней места больше, чем под стоящей..)))))


Удачи!

----------

Лара Петрова (17.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (16.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Благодарю от всей души! Действительно, универсальный материал. Хочешь- командами, хочешь- столиками, хочешь-застолочка, хочешь-бери нужные нарезки и по ситуации используй! Спасибо, Николай!


Людмила, большое спасибо за отзыв! Можно и столами, и командами, и по ситуации, и даже потанцевать! :Derisive:  Я уверен, что такой мастер своего дела, как ты, сможет применить Генератор наилучшим образом! :Yahoo: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! :Santa2:

----------

Djazi (17.12.2016)

----------


## Djazi

Коля! Ты и правда- настоящий Дед Мороз! Я тут что-то расхандрилась совсем и вдруг- твой  подарок- Новогодний генератор тостов! Вещь!!! Скорее бы поправится и в бой! Конечно, в этом  году у меня всего два корпоратива, но с твоим материалом- они мне уже не страшны!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуй, Дедушка Николай Морозович. Пишет тебе девочка Таня. Хочу сказать, что ты жадина. Я когда еще подарочков у тебя просила и побольше?? А ты один генератор выгенерировал и все. А под моей елочкой, (она все еще на антресолях) подарочков от тебя мааааааааааааало.(((( Воооопчем так, Дедуля, будешь жадничать, спокойно спать ночами, ничего не генерировать - пойду искать другого Деда... Ну вот, пошантажировала... Хи... Эт так, чтобы не расслаблялся...


Здравствуй, девочка Таня! Оказывается, ты известная шантажистка :Grin:  Умоляю, не ищи себе другого Деда. Буду генерировать еще! :Vishenka 17: 



> А теперь о главном... Вчера работали праздник, посвященный Международному дню инвалидов. Они к нам ходят примерно в одном составе уже лет 10, по 5-9 праздников за год. И есть у нас традиция - от каждого стола поздравления всем присутствующим. Обычно они готовятся, знают,что приставать буду.. А тут, как на зло, все "говоруны" на фестиваль уехали.. И как ты думаешь, что меня выручило в этот раз??? Конечно твой "Генератор". Вытащила я из него все не новогоднее, и айда с народом развлекаться. Не, за наступающий тоже был тостик, но один. А новогодние праздники еще ждут своих нагенерированных поздравлений и тостов. Так что "вестчица" получилась действительно универсальная.)))) Хочу ищщщщо... Много! Елочка ж лежит, под ней места больше, чем под стоящей..)))))
> Удачи!


Это замечательно, что на такой сложной публике Генератор прошел отлично! :Ok:  Желаю девочке Тане забойных новогодников и побольше подарочков под ёлочку! :Hyron 02:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Поделюсь своими впечатлениями.....КАЧЕСТВЕННО! ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО! С ЛЮБОВЬЮ!...всегда приятно...когда реальность превосходит ожидания. Деньги потрачены не зря. Спасибо за такой приятный сюрприз к празднику...У меня уже пять идей родилось..как ещё можно это использовать.

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! Ты и правда- настоящий Дед Мороз! Я тут что-то расхандрилась совсем и вдруг- твой подарок- Новогодний генератор тостов! Вещь!!! Скорее бы поправится и в бой!


Оля, благодарю за отзыв! Поскорей выздоравливай - и в бой! Женщина, которая поет и ведет, должна быть в строю :Aga: 



> Конечно, в этом году у меня всего два корпоратива, но с твоим материалом- они мне уже не страшны!!!


Еще есть время и возможно, что будет больше. С Генератором не страшно провести даже сто корпоративов. Тостов хватит с лихвой :Grin:  Желаю тебе, как минимум, ТРИ корпоратива! :Victory:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## tatiana-osinka

Коля, как педагог ставлю тебе 5+ ! ))) как землячка- аплодирую !!)) такие мы здесь все талантливые, что прямо дух захватывает   :Grin: 
У меня первый 23-го новогодник, беру в программу этот материал однозначно. И НАДЕЮСЬ НА СКОРУЮ ВСТРЕЧУ )))))  :Meeting: 

Рекомендую к приобретению. На генераторе действительно можно замутить многое и по-разному, в зависимости от компании. А для меня это очень важно.

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (19.12.2016)

----------


## татьяна 73

Николай, спасибо за ГЕНЕРАТОР.Классная вещь, все продумано. Легко, интересно, весело, когда слушаю  подборку, настроение идет на взлет аж дух захватывает. Диджей  может  спать спокойно, за него вся работа сделана.

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Поделюсь своими впечатлениями.....КАЧЕСТВЕННО! ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНО! С ЛЮБОВЬЮ!...всегда приятно...когда реальность превосходит ожидания. Деньги потрачены не зря. Спасибо за такой приятный сюрприз к празднику...


Юля! Благодарю за то, что ты поделилась своими впечатлениями! Я рад, что Генератор превзошел твои ожидания и ты его преобрела не зря! :Yahoo: 



> У меня уже пять идей родилось..как ещё можно это использовать.


Я не удивлен, что у режиссера и креативной ведущей родилось столько идей! :Grin:  Желаю тебе отличных новогодних копоративов, на которых гости будут говорить красивые тосты! :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля, как педагог ставлю тебе 5+ ! ))) как землячка- аплодирую !!)) такие мы здесь все талантливые, что прямо дух захватывает


Спасибо за отзыв педагогу и землячке! Наш край богат талантами - и это радует! :Ok: 



> У меня первый 23-го новогодник, беру в программу этот материал однозначно. И НАДЕЮСЬ НА СКОРУЮ ВСТРЕЧУ ))))) 
> Рекомендую к приобретению. На генераторе действительно можно замутить многое и по-разному, в зависимости от компании. А для меня это очень важно.


Таня, желаю 23 декабря и в последующие дни отработать на УРА! Бог даст - свидимся! :Lex 14:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, спасибо за ГЕНЕРАТОР.Классная вещь, все продумано. Легко, интересно, весело, когда слушаю подборку, настроение идет на взлет аж дух захватывает.


Татьяна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Пусть в Новом году настроение идет на взлет каждый день по нарастающей! :Tatice 06: 



> Диджей может спать спокойно, за него вся работа сделана.


Но на работе пусть не спит! :Grin:  Желаю забойных праздников с лучшими тостами! :Ok:

----------


## Aniani

ЗАШЛА СКАЗАТЬ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБОО!! ! универсальный шел и раньше, а вчера пробовала Новогодний! просто спас этот блок! народу не выдали премию( они такие прибитые сидели! а на тосте раскачегарились! и алкотестор прошел на уора! Шефа им купила))) жду сегодня Птичку састья!))) СПАСИБО!! С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ!!!




> Здравствуй, девочка Таня! Оказывается, ты известная шантажистка Умоляю, не ищи себе другого Деда. Буду генерировать еще!
> 
> Это замечательно, что на такой сложной публике Генератор прошел отлично! Желаю девочке Тане забойных новогодников и побольше подарочков под ёлочку!


как я Вас понимаюююююуу! И я ! Ия И Я ХОЧУУУУ И ПОБОООЛЬШЕ!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ЗАШЛА СКАЗАТЬ ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБОО!


Аня, большое спасибо за спасибо! :Grin: 



> на тосте раскачегарились! и алкотестор прошел на уора


Если Генератор прицепить к Алкотесту - получится логическая связка номеров, что всегда добавляет целостности конкурсной программе :Yes4: 



> жду сегодня Птичку састья!)))


Юргесовна к Птице счастья выложила Новогоднюю допойку, а бонусом - видео поздравление Владимира Владимировича. Прикольно получилось! :Ok: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5310476

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Всем доброй ночи. Готовлюсь к завтрашнему празднику и конечно проверила папочку с наполнением праздника.  Как вы думаете что у меня под номером один ... конечно же генератор ... на прошлом корпоративе  это было супер ... я уверенна что и завтра и 29 да и в новогоднюю ночь он мне будет просто необходим .. проходит весело и с интересом !!!! СПАСИБО ,КОЛЯ !!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Всем доброй ночи. Готовлюсь к завтрашнему празднику и конечно проверила папочку с наполнением праздника. Как вы думаете что у меня под номером один ... конечно же генератор ...


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что Генератор у тебя под номером один! :Yahoo: 



> на прошлом корпоративе это было супер ... я уверенна что и завтра и 29 да и в новогоднюю ночь он мне будет просто необходим .. проходит весело и с интересом !!!! СПАСИБО ,КОЛЯ !!!!!


Я тоже уверен, что и в дальнейшем Генератор будет проходить просто супер! :Ok:  Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! :Rulezzz 05:

----------


## Илона Чечулина

Николай,я конечно с запозданием, но! Прррелестно,прелестно)))Мы с Алексеем безмерно рады, что у нас появился ты!)))Для всех, кто в поиске...у вас одна дорога правильная -к Твоим Генерирующим Предложениям!!!!Вы еще сомневаетесь? Возьмите" Пожелания Деда Мороза"и вас затянет к этому человеку с его предложениями НАВСЕГДА!...Вам и думать не надо, все уже На блюдечке!!!!!!!А народу-то как весело!!!И главное Ни кого,Ни чем вы не загружаете, а наоборот сами увидите, как эта моносценка дарит Позитив и Смех))))).Николай,Спасибо, дорогой,много-много раз,и дай Бог ,чтоб и твои Желания стали реальностью.А для нас ты уже Подарок Судьбы!)))С уважением к тебе и твоему творчеству!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (29.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай,я конечно с запозданием, но! Прррелестно,прелестно)))Мы с Алексеем безмерно рады, что у нас появился ты!)))Для всех, кто в поиске...у вас одна дорога правильная -к Твоим Генерирующим Предложениям!!!!


Илона, большое спасибо за отзыв! Я тоже рад, что у меня появились еще одни поклонники, которые стали друзьями! Буду продолжать генерировать не только тосты, но и новые конкурсные блоки! :Party: 



> Возьмите" Пожелания Деда Мороза"и вас затянет к этому человеку с его предложениями НАВСЕГДА!...Вам и думать не надо, все уже На блюдечке!!!!!!!А народу-то как весело!!!И главное Ни кого,Ни чем вы не загружаете, а наоборот сами увидите, как эта моносценка дарит Позитив и Смех))))).


На прошедших новогодниках Пожелания Деда Мороза были проведены с неизменным успехом! Если кто-то еще не знаком с Пожеланиями Деда Мороза - милости прошу: :Yes4: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4775776



> Николай,Спасибо, дорогой,много-много раз,и дай Бог ,чтоб и твои Желания стали реальностью.А для нас ты уже Подарок Судьбы!)))С уважением к тебе и твоему творчеству!!!


ИЛОНА, АЛЕКСЕЙ И ВСЕ УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ! ПУСТЬ В НОВОМ ГОДУ ВСЕ КРАСИВЫЕ ТОСТЫ И ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ИСПОЛНЯТСЯ! С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Malina85

Николай, огромное вам спасибо за Новогодний генератор. Верно было сказано выше, не заменимый помощник при проведение корпоративов в компании разных возрастов. Очень хорошая идея самой программы вложена в основу, получив ее начало, можно продолжить и добавить ваш труд своими заготовками. Данная музыкальная изюминка неприменно украсит новогодний праздник!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (02.11.2017), Татьяна Бронзенко (02.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Марина, большое спасибо за отзыв! В прошлом году Генератор показал себя с наилучшей стороны. Есть такая тенденция, что на новогодних праздниках многие компании отрываются по полной. Такое ощущение, что они хотят отдохнуть за весь прошедший и будущий год :Grin:  В такой ситуации очень правильно, что ведущий весь вечер держит ситуацию под контролем, руководит тостами гостей или произносит их сам. Желаю, чтобы на новогодних корпоративах у вас все было именно так! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Наргиз

Николай, извините, что не сразу отозвалась, и сразу ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за блок, который действительно пригодится не только в новогодние праздничные дни, но вплетется и в юбилейный вечер, свадьбу, да мало ли праздников...Он и прост, и сложен, и интересен, сплотит компанию в начале вечера- помогать друг другу народ любит, заставит напрячь мозги уставшую публику - если использовать позже, когда все расслабятся, ведь большинство песен неизвестны, я сама многие не слышала - значит переслушаю, вопросы может какие подготовлю, интригующие, плюс призы мелкие, пожеланий много - даже лентяй угадает что-нибудь и почувствует настроение праздника! Спасибо вам большое! К вашему дагестанскому комментатору это большой сюрприз!!! Новых творческих удач!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за блок


Ирина, огромное спасибо за отзыв! :Smile3: 



> Он и прост, и сложен, и интересен, сплотит компанию в начале вечера- помогать друг другу народ любит, заставит напрячь мозги уставшую публику - если использовать позже, когда все расслабятся, ведь большинство песен неизвестны, я сама многие не слышала - значит переслушаю, вопросы может какие подготовлю, интригующие, плюс призы мелкие, пожеланий много - даже лентяй угадает что-нибудь и почувствует настроение праздника!


Этот блок так и задумывался: часть музыкального материала известная, а часть - нет. Поэтому можно варьировать исходя из ситуации :Aga: 



> Спасибо вам большое! К вашему дагестанскому комментатору это большой сюрприз!!! Новых творческих удач!!!


Спасибо! Футбольное дефиле под комментарии дагестанского комментатора подойдет не только для новогодних праздников, но и пригодится в год проведения ЧМ по футболу :Ok: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567

----------


## Irisska

Прекрасный материал! Мне очень понравилась эта форма подачи тостов: не  бесконечные стихи и набор слов от ведущего, а возможность зрителям самим проявить себя. спасибо!

----------

Николай Бугаков (07.12.2017)

----------


## Kudesnik76

Николай прекрасное решение "кому предоставить слово". Выполнено отлично. Использовать на протяжении всего вечера, а это многое значит. Этакий предновогодний длинный серпантин новогодних тостов. За проделанную работу Держи ПЯТЬ.

----------

Николай Бугаков (07.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Прекрасный материал! Мне очень понравилась эта форма подачи тостов: не бесконечные стихи и набор слов от ведущего, а возможность зрителям самим проявить себя. спасибо!


Людмила, я очень рад, что вам понравилась такая форма подачи тостов! Генератор не только позволяет гостям проявить себя, но и направить их неуемную нетрезвую энергию в нужное ведущему русло. Особенно это актуально на новогодних корпоративах. Иногда возникает ощущение, что на новогодниках многие гости напиваются за весь прошлый и будущий год :Grin:  На одном из прошлогодних корпоративов в такой ситуации Генератор нас просто спас. Мы зарядили несколько тостов почти подряд, прекратили сползание праздника в обычную пьянку и удержали ситуацию. Желаю вам побольше относительно трезвых и вменяемых компаний! :Ok:

----------


## Dimona

Уже второй год играю эту фишку, спасибо большое! На следующий год мне  надо оставить тот же текст а музыку поменять, и я ни капли не прикладывая усилий, подам эту же фишку под новым соусом. (ну лейнтяйка я, лен-тяй-ка, новое запоминать не хочу, и игрушка очень хорошо идет )

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай прекрасное решение "кому предоставить слово". Выполнено отлично. Использовать на протяжении всего вечера, а это многое значит. Этакий предновогодний длинный серпантин новогодних тостов. За проделанную работу Держи ПЯТЬ.


Алексей, большое спасибо за отзыв! Не хватит и целого вечера, чтобы использовать все тосты, но стремиться к этому нужно! :Derisive:  Взаимно жму руку! Пусть в Новом году звучат только самые лучшие тосты! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Aniani

продолжаю благодарить! решила где успею, везде написать)
В том году проводила, в этом тоже провела. Тостов много, больше, чем можно провести на одном мероприятии (их 30), номер проводится на протяжении всего корпоратива
блок просто спас пару корпоратов. люди были крайне зажаты.... не до праздника им было. груз на таможне застрял. представляете... это... веселье. генератор просто помог вытянуть. все пошло чудесно в итоге и груз прям в этот день спасли и догуливали и с дефиле Дедов Морозов и с его пожеланием! спасибо за талант  мое спокойствие!
 :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Уже второй год играю эту фишку, спасибо большое! На следующий год мне надо оставить тот же текст а музыку поменять, и я ни капли не прикладывая усилий, подам эту же фишку под новым соусом. (ну лейнтяйка я, лен-тяй-ка, новое запоминать не хочу, и игрушка очень хорошо идет )


Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Для таких лентяек и было сделано больше тостов, чем можно произнести на одном мероприятии :Aga:  Желаю, чтобы в новом году генерировалось не только побольше новых тостов, но и свежих идей! :Grin:  С наступающим! :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Можно провести и одним блоком, но если провести на протяжении всего праздника, будет эффективнее


Вот уже второй год провожу этот замечательный конкурс тост от коллектива,гостей иии люди счастливы !Доходит очередь до тостующего ... Ничего делать не нужно,просто послушал,подыграл и пошел собирать лавры-чеканиться со всеми желающими!



> "НОВОГОДНИЙ ГЕНЕРАТОР ТОСТОВ" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"


СУПЕР! Супер! Супер! :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> продолжаю благодарить! решила где успею, везде написать)


Аня, большое человеческое спасибо за то, что, несмотря на загруженность и востребованность, всегда находится время поблагодарить! :Thank You2:  



> В том году проводила, в этом тоже провела. Тостов много, больше, чем можно провести на одном мероприятии (их 30), номер проводится на протяжении всего корпоратива
> блок просто спас пару корпоратов. люди были крайне зажаты.... не до праздника им было. груз на таможне застрял. представляете... это... веселье. генератор просто помог вытянуть. все пошло чудесно в итоге и груз прям в этот день спасли и догуливали и с дефиле Дедов Морозов и с его пожеланием! спасибо за талант мое спокойствие!


Без ложной скромности могу сказать, что Генератор нас тоже несколько раз спасал. Бывает, что никак не получается завести гостей. Особенно после того, когда у фирмы или другой организации возникают проблемы перед самым новым годом. Директор приезжает позже, гости на нервах и так далее... В таких случаях начинаем провоцировать на несколько тостов в первом блоке, после чего все налаживается! :Ok:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## oergina

Николай. Добрый день! как оплатить Генератор тостов? На какую карту?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Ольга! Реквизиты выслал в личку :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Вот уже второй год провожу этот замечательный конкурс тост от коллектива,гостей иии люди счастливы !Доходит очередь до тостующего ... Ничего делать не нужно,просто послушал,подыграл и пошел собирать лавры-чеканиться со всеми желающими! СУПЕР! Супер! Супер!


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, ничего особо делать не нужно. Послушал, произнес тост - и все счастливы! :Derisive:  Пусть в Новом году у тебя все будет супер-присупер! :Rulezzz 05:

----------


## ser72gy

С запоздание хочу выразить огромную признательность за “Новогодний генератор тостов”. Блок уникален сам по себе. Он дает возможность проявиться словесно, во всей красе, даже самым зажатым гостям праздника. Наверняка вы сталкивались с тем, что гости во время дарения подарков (произнесения тостов ) боятся что-либо говорить. Они не словоохотливы, они стесняются остальных гостей - “Новогодний генератор тостов” это та самая палочка-выручалочка, которая направит гостей в нужное русло. Отработал все новогодние праздники – гости в восторге. Хоть блок и называется “Новогодний генератор тостов”,  решил продлить ему жизнь. И уже использую на юбилеях.  В принципе новый год, и новый год жизни = между ними всегда можно провести параллель)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (16.01.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Сергей, большое спасибо за отзыв! Генератор по-настоящему является палочкой-выручалочкой, особенно в сложных компаниях :Yes4:  Приятно, что этот блок получил новую жизнь и, кроме новогодников, используется на других праздниках! :Ok:

----------


## Гваделупа

В работе "Генератор" еще не использовала, но когда увидела материал, первое, что пронеслось в голове "Класс! На его же основе можно сварганить целый сценарий". Идея простая и шикарная одновременно. Труд колоссальный! Поэтому ВАМ, как говорит мой сын, рЭспект и уважуха! Кстати, Николай, может я не ко времени и не к место, а может и запоздала с таким предложением, но в качестве бреда. А что если по типу "Генератора" сделать юбилейный конферанс. Послушали, угадали кто, предоставили слово, а? У меня почему то засело в голове. Еще раз спасибо за работу. С уважением Елена Камкина.

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.11.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> В работе "Генератор" еще не использовала, но когда увидела материал, первое, что пронеслось в голове "Класс! На его же основе можно сварганить целый сценарий". Идея простая и шикарная одновременно. Труд колоссальный! Поэтому ВАМ, как говорит мой сын, рЭспект и уважуха!


Елена, большое спасибо за респекты и уважухи! :Grin:  Конечно, потрудиться пришлось немало, но результат того стоил :Yes4: 



> Кстати, Николай, может я не ко времени и не к место, а может и запоздала с таким предложением, но в качестве бреда. А что если по типу "Генератора" сделать юбилейный конферанс. Послушали, угадали кто, предоставили слово, а? У меня почему то засело в голове. Еще раз спасибо за работу. С уважением Елена Камкина.


Интересная мысль всегда ко времени. Можно подумать и воплотить! Желаю отличных новогодников! :Santa2:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

:Yahoo: Готовлюсь к новогодним корпоративам. Как и в прошлом году, точно знаю, что у меня обязательно будет в программе. Конечно, Новогодний генератор тостов! :Tender:  Обязательно проведу для новых компаний, да и для некоторых постоянных тоже. В комплекте 30 тостов! :Yahoo:  За один вечер, даже при всем желании, трудно все успеть провести. Тосты подобраны с запасом :040: , на любую компанию и любой случай. :016:  Можно подобрать сложные или более легкие варианты для тостующих :020: . Как всегда, все в моих руках и под контролем! :025:  Коля! Большое спасибо за генератор :049: , который выручает меня на новогодниках и значительно облегчает работу! С наступающим :Grin:

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Готовлюсь к новогодним корпоративам. Как и в прошлом году, точно знаю, что у меня обязательно будет в программе. Конечно, Новогодний генератор тостов!


Люда, большое спасибо за такой яркий и креативный отзыв! :Grin: 



> Обязательно проведу для новых компаний, да и для некоторых постоянных тоже. В комплекте 30 тостов! За один вечер, даже при всем желании, трудно все успеть провести. Тосты подобраны с запасом, на любую компанию и любой случай. Можно подобрать сложные или более легкие варианты для тостующих. Как всегда, все в моих руках и под контролем! Коля! Большое спасибо за генератор, который выручает меня на новогодниках и значительно облегчает работу! С наступающим


Генератор проверен в деле. Конечно, все 30 тостов за один вечер не произнесешь, но обилие выбора порождает свободу действий! :Yahoo: 
Желаю забойных новогодников с красивыми тостами! :Vishenka 36:

----------

